# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye İçin Nasıl Bir Çözüm?

## ceyda

201336_absrusyasuriye.JPG
ABDnin Suriye konusunda Başkanlık seçimi sonrasında daha sert bir tutum takınacağına ilişkin bir beklenti bulunmaktaydı. Ancak seçim neticesinde Obamanın Başkanlık koltuğuna oturmasına rağmen Suriye konusundaki pozisyonunda radikal bir değişim olmadığı görülmektedir. Bu beklenti Obamanın Başkanlık seçimi öncesinde risk almak istemeyeceği ancak seçimi kazanması ile birlikte askeri müdahale ya da Suriye muhalefetine silah yardımı dahil çeşitli önlem paketlerini hayata geçireceği düşüncesine dayanıyordu. Ancak ABDnin Suriye konusunda daha sert tutum almasını bekleyen ülkeleri hayal kırıklığına uğratan kararsızlığının altında daha farklı nedenler yatmaktadır.

ABD söylem düzeyinde rejim değişikliğini desteklese de Suriye muhalefetinin çok parçalı yapısı, askeri muhalefet içinde El Nusra Cephesi gibi terörist olarak tanımladığı grupların güç kazanması ve Esad rejiminin ani ve tamamen yıkılmasının yaratacağı güvenlik riskleri nedeniyle siyasi çözüme daha yakın durmaktadır. Ayrıca ABD şunu çok iyi bilmektedir ki Suriye dışında örgütlenmiş ve nispeten ABDnin daha rahat iktidarı teslim edebileceği siyasal muhalefetin Esad sonrasında ne kadar söz sahibi olacağı şüphelidir. Suriyede şu anda mücadele tamamen silahlı gruplar arasında yürütülmekte ve herhangi bir siyasi ve diplomatik girişimin önemini kaybettiği bir süreç yaşanmaktadır. Dolayısıyla Suriyede değişimin temel dinamiğini de ister Esad yanlısı isterse muhalif kanattan olsun içerde kontrolü elinde bulunduran silahlı gruplar oluşturacaktır. Bu da Esad rejiminin yıkılması durumunda ülkede kontrolün dış siyasal muhalefetten ziyade içerdeki askeri muhalefette olacağı anlamına gelmektedir. Askeri muhalefetin yapısına bakıldığında ABDnin hiçbir zaman Esada karşı bir yönetim alternatif olamayacak nitelikte olduğu görülmektedir. ABD iç silahlı muhalefeti; önemli bir bölümü ABD ve İsrail karşıtı, belli bir siyasal programı olmayan hatta kimileri ABDnin düşmanı El Kaide bağlantılı gruplar olarak görmektedir. Böyle bir ortam içinde ABDnin Suriye konusunda hızlı ve sert bir turum almasını beklemek gerçekçi değildir.

ABD bundan sonraki aşamada Suriyede Esada karşı olduğu söylemine devam edecek, Suriye muhalefeti ve Suriyede değişim arzulayan aktörleri hiçbir zaman tatmin etmeyen boyuttaki mali ve siyasi desteğini belki biraz artırarak sürdürecek ancak bu desteğin hiçbir şekilde Esad rejimini yıkacak boyuta ulaşmasına izin vermeyecektir. Bu açıdan ABDnin daha dengeli bir Suriye politikası izlemesi muhtemeldir. Suriye muhalefetine yardım artırarak sürdürülebilir ancak burada hedef muhtemelen Esad rejimi ve Rusya üzerindeki baskıyı canlı tutmak olacaktır. Böylece her iki tarafı da siyasi çözüme yanaşmaları konusunda daha fazla baskılamaya çalışacaktır. ABDnin Esad rejiminin kısa sürede yıkılmasını istememesinin nedenlerinden biri de içerdeki askeri muhalefeti kendi istediği biçimde şekillendirmek arzusu olabilir. ABD iyi muhalefet  kötü muhalefet şeklinde bir ayrım yapmış ve bu süreçte kendisi açısında iyi muhalefet olarak gördüğü Suriye Ulusal Koalisyonu ve Yüksek Askeri Konseyi güçlendirmek buna karşılık Yüksek Askeri Konseye dahil edilmeyen El Kaide bağlantılı olduğu iddia ettiği grupları zayıflatmak niyetindedir. Dolayısıyla ABD genel olarak sorunu süreç içinde ve siyasi çözüm yolu ile çözmek isteyecektir.

John Kerrynin ABD Dışişleri Bakanı olarak atanması ile beraber verdiği ilk mesajlardan biri başta diplomatik çabalar olmak üzere tüm seçeneklerin değerlendirildiği şeklinde olmuştur. Dışişleri Bakanı olarak atanmasından hemen önce de diplomatik çabaların nasıl olacağına ilişkin işareti Suriye konusunda Rusya'yla işbirliğine gidilmesi gerekmektedir, Suriye konusunda Rusyanın desteğine ve yardımına muhtacız. Rusya birçok konuda bize yardım etti. Bunu görmezden gelemeyiz. ifadeleri ile ortaya koymuştur. Rusya da baştan bu yana Suriyede İslami hareketlerin iktidara gelmesinden kaygılandığını, askeri muhalefetin El Kaide gibi terörist gruplardan oluştuğunu belirtmektedir. Ayrıca Suriyede esas koruduğu şeyin Esadın kendisi değil ancak ülkenin bütünlüğünü koruyacak ve istikrarı sağlayacak bir geçiş olduğunu dile getirmiştir. Dolayısıyla giderek ABD ve Rusyanın Suriye bakışlarında paralellikler ortaya çıkmaktadır. Bu da Suriye konusunda iki büyük gücün siyasi bir çözüm konusunda anlaşması ihtimalini gündeme getirmektedir. Buna karşılık Fransa, Türkiye, Katar ve Suudi Arabistan Suriye konusunda rejim ile müzakereyi içeren bir siyasi çözüme yanaşmamakta ve askeri müdahale ya da muhalefete silah yardımı yapılması şeklindeki sert pozisyonlarını korumaktadır. Ancak Avrupa içinde dahi bu anlamda bir görüş birliği bulunmamaktadır. Özellikle enerji işbirliği nedeniyle Rusyayı daha fazla dikkate alan Almanyanın böyle bir yaklaşıma sahip olmadığı ortadadır. Bütün güvenliğini ABDye teslim etmiş olan Katar ve Suudi Arabistan gibi ülkelerin de olası bir Rusya-ABD uzlaşısı sonrasında Suriye konusunda ABD baskılarına ne kadar dayanabileceği şüphelidir. Fransa ve Türkiyenin çabaları da tek başına Suriyede rejim değişikliğini sağlamak adına yeterli olmayacaktır.

Türkiye, Suriye politikasını her ne kadar koşulsuz Esad rejiminin değişmesi üzerine kurguladıysa da soruna bu aşamadan sonra siyasi bir çözüm bulunması Türkiyenin güvenliği açısından da en uygun seçenek olarak öne çıkmaktadır. Zaten daha önceki dönemlerde de hem Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül Yemen Formülünü gündeme getirerek hem de Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu Suriyede devlet aygıtının çöküşü ülkeye uzun süreli istikrarsızlık getirecektir ifadelerini kullanarak siyasi bir çözümün Türkiye adına daha faydalı olacağını belirtmişlerdi. Türkiye ancak bu şekilde Esad rejiminin bir bütün halinde yıkılmasının yaratacağı güvenlik risklerini bertaraf edebilecektir. Bu risklerden en fazla zarar görecek ülke de ne ABD, ne Fransa, ne Katar ne de Suudi Arabistan olacaktır.

Esad rejiminin olduğu şekli ile yaşama şansının kalmadığı ortadadır. Ancak Esad rejiminin yıkılışı da Suriyede sorunları sona erdirmeyecek ve istikrar getirmeyecektir. Hem Suriye rejimi hem de muhalefet kontrol edilebilir bir yapıda değildir. Bu nedenle hiç kimsenin mutlak zafer kazanmadığı ancak her tarafın kırmızı çizgilerinin dikkate alındığı, içinde tüm tarafları barındıran bir büyük pazarlık neticesinde Suriye sorununa siyasi çözüm bulunması gerekmektedir. Bu çerçevede belki de Esad sonrası dönemde ülkede güvenliği sağlayacak ve tarafları barışa zorlayacak bir üçüncü güce de ihtiyaç olacaktır. Bu da Birleşmiş Milletler denetiminde bir gücün Suriyeye girmesi anlamına gelebilir. Ancak bu güç Esad rejiminin yıkılışı için değil her iki tarafı barışa zorlamak ve olası bir sivil savaşı engellemek için müdahalede bulunacaktır. Uzlaşı neticesinde gerçekleşeceği için BM Güvenlik Konseyinden bu yönde bir karar çıkartmak da mümkün olacaktır. Bu gücün oluşturulmaması durumunda Suriyede istikrar ve güven sağlanamayacak, kontrol dışı gruplar barışa zorlanamayacak, ülke bir iç savaşa sürüklenebilecektir. Zorlayıcı tedbirler olmadan taraflar siyasi çözüme ikna edilse bile sürecin başarı ile yürütülmesi çok zordur.

----------

